# Wet Season



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good morning all. This is my first wet season and wow have I seen some rain. We are now into our 15th day of rain, not all day, but I would think about 70% over the 24 hour cycle.
I am told this is 'normal' and worse is to come. My neighbour is suggesting that the pattern is suggesting a 'typhoon' is just around the corner. What do you all think?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

The monsoon rains get sucked over Luzon when there is a typhoon to the north. The moisture comes from the southeast and misses the majority of PH. You can see the pattern well on this wind map:

https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...ographic=-238.15,12.75,936/loc=133.527,24.164

Scroll over to Philippines and then zoom in.

This last one has been the longest in the 5 years I have lived here. It should not be so strong this week.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Good morning all. This is my first wet season and wow have I seen some rain. We are now into our 15th day of rain, not all day, but I would think about 70% over the 24 hour cycle.
> I am told this is 'normal' and worse is to come. My neighbour is suggesting that the pattern is suggesting a 'typhoon' is just around the corner. What do you all think?


Weather is usually a best guess even for professionals but I'd have to agree with the typhoon scenario and that the worst is yet to come. June starts the typhoon season and lasts till the end of November. Last year saw almost no typhoon activity at all. This year so far is much hotter and more wet so I'd say we will get our fair share this year. 

It's best to stock up now on non perishable goods such as boxed and canned food items, Extra LPG gas, purified drinking water, needed medicines, first aid supplies, and anything else you might want or need to cover a 5 to 10 day period. If the center of a real typhoon hits or gets extremely close to any location power can be out for days and roads and highways can be closed due to downed trees and or flooding.

Most government weather radio and internet sites etc are helpful but their websites are often down. 
The Best I've found is Typhoon2000. It deals with strictly weather and typhoon formation and movement information. Under normal weather conditions their updates are a bit slow but during a threat of a tropical storm or typhoon their updates are extremely good and at times updated every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

It's been mostly dry and hot the past couple of weeks here in Cebu.. a few showers here and there but many days completely dry. In fact I was beginning to wonder why PAGASA had announced the beginning of the rainy season. I guess I know why now, haha. We did get heavy rain yesterday afternoon and evening.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Weather pattern*



JRB__NW said:


> It's been mostly dry and hot the past couple of weeks here in Cebu.. a few showers here and there but many days completely dry. In fact I was beginning to wonder why PAGASA had announced the beginning of the rainy season. I guess I know why now, haha. We did get heavy rain yesterday afternoon and evening.


The weather pattern seems to shift more north from what I've observed during this time of year. Here's a couple of cool online real-time maps.
https://www.windy.com/?14.306,121.111,5
http://www.goes.noaa.gov/sohemi/sohemiloops/shirgmscolw.html


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

JRB__NW said:


> It's been mostly dry and hot the past couple of weeks here in Cebu.. a few showers here and there but many days completely dry. In fact I was beginning to wonder why PAGASA had announced the beginning of the rainy season. I guess I know why now, haha. We did get heavy rain yesterday afternoon and evening.


Well so much for that.. it's been raining every afternoon now, lol.. and it was torrential for couple hourse here this afternoon. I would say the rainy season has officially moved down to Cebu now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> Well so much for that.. it's been raining every afternoon now, lol.. and it was torrential for couple hourse here this afternoon. I would say the rainy season has officially moved down to Cebu now.


Yep,,,,, Same up here by Angeles City with the rainy days. We drive a motor-trike so driving in the rainy season does get "interesting." For us it makes going to malls etc a challenge but it's good to have the rain and put an end that that stinking hot summer.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Agree on that Gene.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

According to the climate charts July is more rainfall than June with Aug getting the most.I know this is long term averages but I am glad I'm on the 43 floor.

https://www.climate-charts.com/Locations/p/PH98429.html


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

"I know this is long term averages but I am glad I'm on the 43 floor"

Ha - you have a few years before global warming and sea level rise catches you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Zep said:


> "I know this is long term averages but I am glad I'm on the 43 floor"
> 
> Ha - you have a few years before global warming and sea level rise catches you:fingerscrossed:


Living on the 43rd floor, I hope your building has a good reliable standby generator :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Living on the 43rd floor, I hope your building has a good reliable standby generator :fingerscrossed:


They have one, not sure how reliable it is.

If not the stairs are no problem, I usually run up and down them twice a day for my AM exercise before the gym and pool is open.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> According to the climate charts July is more rainfall than June with Aug getting the most.I know this is long term averages but I am glad I'm on the 43 floor.
> 
> https://www.climate-charts.com/Locations/p/PH98429.html


If you get water up there Manitoba, we are all in big trouble.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> They have one, not sure how reliable it is.
> 
> If not the stairs are no problem, I usually run up and down them twice a day for my AM exercise before the gym and pool is open.


I got tired just reading this post!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> If you get water up there Manitoba, we are all in big trouble.


Ron, if you're looking for some fun, buy a motor-trike and then use rain gear and hit the road (locally) and just enjoy the rain and the ride. We've been outa town for a few days and did just that everywhere we went. Was super fun and just had to take along a change of clothes each time out just in case. We've been enjoying the family farm for a few days. They don't have internet there or even a signal for cell phones. Was a real treat and just traveled around on the trike all over.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> Ron, if you're looking for some fun, buy a motor-trike and then use rain gear and hit the road (locally) and just enjoy the rain and the ride. ......


Doesn't matter how old the kid in you is, no kid can resist a mud puddle. lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Doesn't matter how old the kid in you is, no kid can resist a mud puddle. lol


That's exactly right for sure. I read somewhere that growing old is mandatory but that growing up is optional .

Just like today. About 6:30am now and light rain. Will be taking our girls to school on the trike pretty soon. Sure beats laying around the house!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in the UK June has been very hot, we've had something like 2% of the average months rainfall


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I like living in the southern Philippines. It has less rain and very rarely a typhoon. Any place from Davao city south is good for me. I lived there for almost a year. Rarely did we have severe weather. It would rain sometimes all day but it was a light rain. The biggest problem with any of the Phlippines is the drainage system. The system won't carry the water so it floods.


art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

You can buy a boat Art!!!


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

Lots of puddles to drive through and just the other day managed to soak at least 7 people all at once as they were standing by the road waiting for jeepney. 

Evil Chris.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

MikenKeira said:


> Lots of puddles to drive through and just the other day managed to soak at least 7 people all at once as they were standing by the road waiting for jeepney.
> 
> Evil Chris.


60 points to you good sir, well done, lol. Were there toddlers involved? 100 points for that.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> 60 points to you good sir, well done, lol. Were there toddlers involved? 100 points for that.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Not nice Steve. They may have caught a cold????


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> 60 points to you good sir, well done, lol. Were there toddlers involved? 100 points for that.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.





mogo51 said:


> Not nice Steve. They may have caught a cold????


Since the 2nd amendment of the US constitution does not apply here I can't own a gun. So I always thought people standing at the edge of the road where there for (Water) target practice as we drive by. Gosh--maybe I was wrong Hahaha


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Since the 2nd amendment of the US constitution does not apply here I can't own a gun. So I always thought people standing at the edge of the road where there for (Water) target practice as we drive by. Gosh--maybe I was wrong Hahaha


You too Gene, best say some 'hail marys' tonight and beg forgiveness haha.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> You too Gene, best say some 'hail marys' tonight and beg forgiveness haha.


Hail Mary's? Mary is welcome but not the hail. On the Sunshine Coast QLD (pardon the name) we have had had 3 days of rain in our supposed dry season, at least I don't have to water the garden but it's slowing down our progress to live in PH, more rain I'm sure when we get there. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> You too Gene, best say some 'hail marys' tonight and beg forgiveness haha.


Hahaha,,, Ron I think regardless of "intent" not much real need for forgiveness in that. Water will always spray from under tires. WHERE is sprays could I suppose be considered as an act of God-------Right eace: ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

More fool the people that stand near puddles on the side of the road, the toddlers are innocent but extra points, no different to a baby in a pram, an extra 20 points but he who's counting. It wasn't me!

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

I dont know if there were any kids in the drenching but I did notice a few drowned rats in the wing mirror ...........


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> You can buy a boat Art!!!


If that's what you decide to do, I Noah guy


----------

